# Best Trending Futures during Australian RTH



## warcious (21 June 2017)

Hello Aussie Traders,

Which Futures are trending well and are liquid and best suitable to trade during normal Australian RTH hours?

I like NQ, YM but I can not stay up all night to trade on the US RTH.
What is your experience with Hang Seng, Nikkei etc and what are the symbols for the Futures you would recommend me?

Thank you so much for your advice!
I am using the Ninjatrader platform and IB as my broker.

Cheers,
Warcious


----------



## CanOz (21 June 2017)

hang seng if you like faster markets, either the HSI or the HHI.


----------



## fiftyeight (21 June 2017)

Unfortunately welcome to a very frustrating journey of either **** or expensive or unavailable data!!!


----------



## warcious (22 June 2017)

CanOz said:


> hang seng if you like faster markets, either the HSI or the HHI.





CanOz said:


> hang seng if you like faster markets, either the HSI or the HHI.




Thanks, which datafeed would you recommend?
I am using the Ninjatrader platform, so would need my external datafeed.
Do you know their commissions?


----------



## warcious (22 June 2017)

fiftyeight said:


> Unfortunately welcome to a very frustrating journey of either **** or expensive or unavailable data!!!



Is it really that bad?
Tell me about your experience, which platform are you using?


----------



## warcious (22 June 2017)

CanOz said:


> hang seng if you like faster markets, either the HSI or the HHI.




What do you think about the following Future contracts in terms of volume, liquidity and trending during Australian trading hours?

My trading account is also not that huge, so I should be looking at the initial, maintenance and intra-day margin as well.

NK (Nikkei 225in Yen), SGX exchange
NU (Nikkei 225 in USD), SGX exchange
JNM (mini Nikkei), OSE exchange
SPI ( SPI 200 index), SNFE/ASX exchange
HSI (Hang Seng), HKFE exchange
MHI (mini Hang Seng), HKFE exchange
CN (FTSE China A50), SGX exchange


----------



## warcious (29 June 2017)

Unfortunately I can not trade these instruments with Ninjatrader.


----------



## CanOz (29 June 2017)

You can, using interactive brokers data. It's not the greatest, but it depends on your method. TH found it OK.


----------

